# What medications are good for anxiety?



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Right now I'm on Wellbutrin and Librax but the Wellbutrin gives me dry mouth really bad and even makes me more anxious. I was wondering what pills would be good to be put on for anxiety. I have IBS-C and get a globus sensation in my voice box. I was thinking of Celexa or Paxil but not sure.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have read that wellbutrin can make you more anxiuos. I take Paxil and zyprexa for anxiety and IBSD. Paxil is a wonderful drug but gives a little bit of D (that is why I am on zyprexa -very small dose, every two days-, to contrarest that side effect). I'll see my doc in three weeks to see what we can do about the D (I do not want to take two drugs and also cannot afford them). But these combination has worked so wonderful for me that at this moment I am not worrying about that. Most of the times people go on different drugs before finding one that they are confortable with. Paxil is a good alternative because you suffer from C and it could help you, but it can cause C as well. Another one that I have read is very recommended for C types is zoloft. I took it for ten days and had like 3 attacks.







Also, is always good to receive any form of therapy along with the meds. I did hypnotherapy and it was really useful as well. Good luck.


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been taking Paxil for a few weeks now, and it has done wonders for me. There are very minor side effects (night sweats, waking up in the middle of the night for no reason, drowiness), but I'd rather have to endure these than anxiety attacks and IBS symptoms. Most people here seem to have luck with Paxil also.


----------



## allan123 (Apr 9, 2003)

paxil is one of the best long-term drugs for anxiety. i would suggest going to a neuropsychologist and getting on klonopin or xanax for temporary relief.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I would ask your doctor about a trial of low dose Gabatril...my sister says its great for anxiety.I take Buspar 5mg twice a day....have for years now...


----------



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

I am doing therapy and currently on disability. It sounds like Paxil is better on anxiety than Celexa. Most of the bulletin board I notice is always about Paxil.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Go to this place www.depressionforums.comThere are forums for each of these drugs along with helpful information on them, plus there is a bulletin board where you can ask q's.


----------

